# Storage Heaters storing energy at wrong time.



## lylolil (5 Dec 2013)

Hi there,

I've realised after switching on my storage heating this year thats its turning on and storing energy during the day and not at the night time cheap rate as it should. Its in an apartment block and ive never had a problem in past years. Is this something I need to get an electrian for or contact electric Ireland to check the timing on the meter?

Its an apartment block so ive never even seen the meter.

Thanks


----------



## Dermot (5 Dec 2013)

There should be a timer within your Apartment.  You could ask some of your neighbours in the Apartment block where it is located in their Apt and it is possible that they might know how to reset it for you.


----------



## Jetblue (6 Dec 2013)

The Electric Ireland (ESB) timeclock is at fault. Contact them, they will send an electrician out to reset/replace it. It's usually located in a distribution board inside the front door or in a plant room(larger blocks). They may need assistance with access.


----------



## ashambles (6 Dec 2013)

It's probably the same timer turns on the storage heating circuit as turns on the night time electricity meter. So I think you'll be charged night time rates for the storage heating despite it on during the day. The timer just has the wrong idea of when night is.  (I think this is how it works, it's a while since I lived with the bane of storage heating.)

The ESB would not be happy if you're getting night time rates during the day, so   the safe option is to tell them you think it's wrong instead of them telling you. 

When it's fixed your bill could rise if you're currently inadvertently making use of night time rates during the day (for cooking, TV, lighting as well as storage heating).


----------



## SparkRite (6 Dec 2013)

ashambles said:


> It's probably the same timer turns on the storage heating circuit as turns on the night time electricity meter. So I think you'll be charged night time rates for the storage heating despite it on during the day. The timer just has the wrong idea of when night is.  (I think this is how it works, it's a while since I lived with the bane of storage heating.)
> 
> The ESB would not be happy if you're getting night time rates during the day, so   the safe option is to tell them you think it's wrong instead of them telling you.
> 
> When it's fixed your bill could rise if you're currently inadvertently making use of night time rates during the day (for cooking, TV, lighting as well as storage heating).




+1 ashambles, just about to type much the same, saved me the bother.
Cheers.


----------



## lylolil (7 Dec 2013)

Thanks so much for the answers. Rang ESB and they're going to send someone out.


----------

